# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Storing Filament

## Ward

I'm new to 3D printing and have read some information on moisture and filament (not good together)

So, I bought some zip lock mylar bags and rechargable dessicant packs.

Does that sound like a good way to store filament when not in use?

I've heard that some filaments do not absorb moisture at all.

The filament in question is PLA

----------


## ssayer

Not worth the chance. I store all my opened filaments in a box with a big rechargeable desiccant pack.

----------


## Ward

> Not worth the chance. I store all my opened filaments in a box with a big rechargeable desiccant pack.


Not worth the chance?   Can you explain what you mean?   Are mylar bags bad for filament?
Mylar bags are completely air and moisture proof.   With a desiccant bag inside there would be far less moisture than in a box.

----------


## ssayer

No, no... I was referring to your, "I've heard that some filaments do not absorb moisture at all." when I said not worth the chance.

What you were suggesting that you would do was perfectly fine!  :Smile:

----------


## Ward

> No, no... I was referring to your, "I've heard that some filaments do not absorb moisture at all." when I said not worth the chance.
> What you were suggesting that you would do was perfectly fine!


Ohhhhhh....OK !    :Smile:

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I have a big storage box filled with desiccant bags. Does the trick.

----------


## Ward

So how long will you leave a spool of filament on the machine when not printing (before you put it in your desiccant storage box)?

----------


## ssayer

Until I'm done with it for the current print job(s) I'm using it for. AKA, as soon as the print is done, I put it away...

----------


## Ward

K.
I plan to do that too but I have one spool that's having to sit out for a week because I didn't have mylar bags or desiccant.   Just ordered both.
Do you think it will be ok?  It's in my air conditioned office.

Will putting it in a sealed container with desiccant dry it back out?

----------


## ssayer

> K.
> I plan to do that too but I have one spool that's having to sit out for a week because I didn't have mylar bags or desiccant.   Just ordered both.
> Do you think it will be ok?  It's in my air conditioned office.


You don't have access to any Saran wrap (or the equivalents)? All of my  filaments come with a bag of desiccant in with them. I've been  overloaded in my bin before and just put the desiccant back in the bag  with the spool and wrap it up in Saran wrap...




> Will putting it in a sealed container with desiccant dry it back out?



No, you'd have to put it into your oven for a couple hours at a _very_ low temp (say... 50C/120F to dry it back out.).

----------


## ServiceXp

Not sure what the absorption rate is for ABS, but I have left spools out for months on end without any problems.  I primarily use Hatchbox.

----------


## Ward

Will setting in an airconditioned office for 10 days cause any problem?

My oven can only go as low as 170.  I have to find an alternate way to warm it up.

----------


## ServiceXp

If you are starting out with good filament, I doubt very seriously that you will see any problem at all.  I've left mine out for WAY WAY WAY Longer without any problems...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ward

> If you are starting out with good filament, I doubt very seriously that you will see any problem at all.  I've left mine out for WAY WAY WAY Longer without any problems...


Cool.   I don't know if this is good filament or not.   It's generic and came with the printer.   I put a dehumidifier in my office to run until my mylar bags and desicant arrive.

----------


## Bassna

I store my filaments piled on top of each other in a closet :P They all still work great months and months after purchase.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Not sure what the absorption rate is for ABS, but I have left spools out for months on end without any problems.  I primarily use Hatchbox.


I always put spools in zip-lock-bags with desiccant-bag,
but I wonder how big a problem a little humidity can Really Be ??
Solid filament should Not act like a Sponge and Suck-up moisture, from the air,
like I've read before ???
I think those that warn about moisture don't really Know that is a problem or Not !
I think some just use that as an excuse, when there are really Other problems with the filament,
or their printer settings.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Will setting in an airconditioned office for 10 days cause any problem?
> 
> My oven can only go as low as 170.  I have to find an alternate way to warm it up.


well as air conditioning generally  removes moisture from air - it's pretty much the ideal conditions. 

That said I have a temp/humidity thing in my workshop and the humidity varies between 40-60 % and I've never noticed any difference in filament stored in bags with silicon and stuff I couldn't be arsed to put away that's just been sitting on a surface for the last 6 months. 

But I use pla and exotic filaments - not abs or cheap nylon. 

So who knows - I do know that it's not something I worry about any more :-)

If I remember to put it back in a bag - well and good. If I don't - eh, who cares, makes no difference to how it prints. :-)

----------


## Gordo010

THanks! answered all my questions

----------


## coolSpore

Nice! thanks for the tips, guys!

----------


## smithnovel

There are many materials that you can use for 3D printing. However, the most popular plastics are PLA and ABS. Since they are the two dominant materials, they are often compared.

----------


## airscapes

> There are many materials that you can use for 3D printing. However, the most popular plastics are PLA and ABS. Since they are the two dominant materials, they are often compared.


Sounds like a fortune cookie.. guess it is a bot

----------


## smithnovel

> Sounds like a fortune cookie.. guess it is a bot


Oopps, why did you think like that buddy? i was just to try help out him.

----------

